# Shellac for cabinet drawer boxes?



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

I was thinking of using Zinsser clear shellac for the finish of some hard maple kitchen cabinet drawer boxes. Any issues with using shellac for this? I'd rather use something other than water based poly (Polycrylic).


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I like shellac for drawer boxes. But I don't like shellac in kitchen drawers.
Kitchen drawers get all kinds of stuff spilled inside: worst kinds of things like ketchup and soy sauce packets. Alcohol, or anything acidic is going to make the shellac tacky, and then everything sticks to bottom.
Makes a mess. DAMHIK
Would leave box unfinished, before I would use shellac in kitchen?

Also not a fan of WB polycrylic for drawers either. It's more durable than shellac, but not much. 
Suggest a commercial grade of pre-cat lacquer, or WB Polyurethane. 
If limiting your choices to retail finishes, try Varathane poly from BORG. Sprayed a set of shop drawers with Varathane WB Poly and floor version WB poly as test. Both worked great. The floor version was slight bit harder, and lower solids for thinner film. Either is much better than polycrylic. Would not hesitate to use them again for non-critical surface finish like drawer box.

YMMV


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Shellac may not be as durable as you want for kitchen drawers, but should you decide to use it it will be easily repairable. Generally I prefer (for kitchen/bath drawers) on of the waterborne finishes, I normally use a GF product but most of them would be good.


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you both for the suggestions. Some very sound advice. I have a Woodcraft near me, so I may check out the General Finishes stuff they have.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

My concerns with shellac in the kitchen are heat and alcohol. Both will turn the shellac gummy.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

If you have the ability to spray, I like to use pre-cat lacquer. Quick to dry. Fairly durable. Easy to repair. Not as quick to off gas smell as shellac, but still fairly quick. My current source is Sherwin Williams.


----------

